# Constipated betta? :/



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I noticed this evening after I fed my frog bloodworms that Freedy's abdomen seems slightly large. Is this just because he ate a lot of them, or could it be constipation?

Previously to this, I fed him Wardley's brand pellets. I only gave him two at a time, usually once a day, or one at a time twice a day. If I gave him more than that (early on ) he wouldn't eat the remainder. I've never actually seen him poop.

It doesn't seem bad yet, but I plan on waiting until tomorrow to see if the swelling goes away.

I heard that peas help. I don't have any - is there anything else that might help him?

Thanks, 
FuulieQ


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would fast him for a few days then feed him some freeze dried or frozen daphnia. Freeze dried needs to be rehydrated before feeding.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Daphnia? ARGH. I guess I could get some from the Science labs. Although I'm sure I'd be yelled at. xD

Maybe the pea would be easier. I could probably get some from CVS. Does that work, too? And was I feeding him the wrong stuff or too much before? ;w;


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've heard that peas are bad for bettas because they can't digest them easily. Did you give him the bloodworms than pellets right after that?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Really? I didn't know that.

Well, all's well now... he seems to have gotten out whatever was stuck.  At least he's not swollen looking anymore... I should stop panicking at the first whiff of disaster, huh?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's good!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah peas can be used in a pinch, though I personally wouldn't recommend it. Bettas are carniverous, they can't digest plant matter well.

Just fast him for a few days. Do you soak your pellets before you feed him? That could be why he was bloated.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Daphnia is a better, more natural alternative.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

OH! No, I didn't... once they're soaked, they're too big to fit in his mouth and he won't eat them. I'll stop giving him those. Can he subsist on bloodworms alright?

@Dramaqueen - I'll see if I can procure some from a nearby lab. XD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You can always cut the pellets in half so they aren't that big.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah - don't stop feeding a good brand of pellet bc they have the nutrients that your fishy needs. just crush them up a little.

good luck. hope your boy is ok now.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

When you soak pellets they become softer, so he shouldn't have trouble eating it. But if he refuses, crush them instead. You need pellets as a staple diet. Bloodworms are lacking in nutrition and should only be given as a treat.

Be careful about the daphnia you get, too. They might carry parasites or diseases.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried, once, but they're really hard at first.

OH WAIT

I CAN SOAK THEM AND THEN CUT THEM

Dear goodness, sometimes I have the intelligence of an old-world monkey.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

can bettas digest spirulina?


----------

